# Christian Books in French



## EdwardC (Jun 11, 2018)

Do you know where I could find some good theological books in French? In particular, I'd like to get the following:
_Holiness_ by J. C. Ryle 
_Knowing God_ by J. I. Packer
The Christian Life by Sinclair Ferguson
In Christ Alone by Sinclair Ferguson


----------



## arapahoepark (Jun 12, 2018)

Try some of Pierre Viret's works.


----------



## TylerRay (Jun 12, 2018)

EdwardC said:


> Do you know where I could find some good theological books in French? In particular, I'd like to get the following:
> _Holiness_ by J. C. Ryle
> _Knowing God_ by J. I. Packer
> The Christian Life by Sinclair Ferguson
> In Christ Alone by Sinclair Ferguson


You might try contacting someone in l'Église Réformée du Québec.


----------



## Jake (Jun 13, 2018)

Doesn't look like The Holiness of God (assuming that's what you mean) by R.C. Sproul is available yet, but some others are: https://www.ligonier.org/give/outreach-projects/international-outreach/french/

Also, I wonder how readable the original 1541 Institutes is for a modern French speaker...


----------



## Tom Hart (Jun 13, 2018)

Jake said:


> Also, I wonder how readable the original 1541 Institutes is for a modern French speaker...



It's about as readable as the Geneva Bible is for modern English speakers.


----------



## Tom Hart (Jun 13, 2018)

There are apparently only very few reformed theological books available on Amazon.fr.

I did find this one by Sinclair Ferguson.
https://www.amazon.fr/vie-chretienn...C_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=sinclair+ferguson


EDIT: I don't know why I didn't think of this first, but amazon.ca has some French-language theological titles. I just typed in "Sinclair Ferguson français" and several different books came up, including one of the ones you asked about.

American amazon.com doesn't seem to have much of anything.


----------



## Edward (Jun 13, 2018)

@EdwardC

Third Mil has materials in French
http://french.thirdmill.org/

And you might touch base with Heritage Huguenot
https://heritagehuguenot.com/


----------

